# Lauter LUA-Fehlermeldungen



## Holybean (23. Februar 2009)

Folgendes Problem:
Beim AddOn laden kommen folgende Fehlermeldungen:


```
Date: 2009-02-23 04:39:06
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua line 828:
   attempt to index local 'frame' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:828: UIDropDownMenu_SetText()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:98:
	  BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:93
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:124: BLASCCrafterSlotDropDown_OnLoad()
   [string "*:OnLoad"]:1:
	  [string "*:OnLoad"]:1
AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  Ace2, v
  Ace3, v
  ArenaPointer, v1.1
  Atlas, v1.13.0
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.13.0
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.13.0
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.13.0
  AtlasLoot, vv5.03.03
  AtlasLootFu, vv5.03.03
  AucAdvanced, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.2.4013.2531
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.2.4013.2531
  AucStatClassic, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatSales, v5.2.4013.2842
  AucStatSimple, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.2.4013.3311
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.2.4013.3175
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.2.4013.3142
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.2.4013.3583
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.2.4013.3108
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.2.4013.2545
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.2.4013.3655
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.2.4013.0
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.2.4013.2530
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.130
  Bagnon, v1.6.10
  BagnonForever, v1.1.1
  BagnonTooltips, v
  Bartender4, v4.2.5
  BigWigs, v2.0
  BLASCProfiler, v2.9.0
  BLASCrafter, v0.5.0
  ButtonFacade, v0.1Alpha
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.160
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.130
  FuBar, v
  LibSharedMedia30, v3.0-50
  SlideBar, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  Stubby, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  (ck=5ec)
```



```
Date: 2009-02-23 04:39:06
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua line 803:
   attempt to index local 'frame' (a number value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:803: UIDropDownMenu_SetWidth()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:167: BLASCCrafterSkillDropDown_OnLoad()
   [string "*:OnLoad"]:1:
	  [string "*:OnLoad"]:1
AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  Ace2, v
  Ace3, v
  ArenaPointer, v1.1
  Atlas, v1.13.0
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.13.0
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.13.0
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.13.0
  AtlasLoot, vv5.03.03
  AtlasLootFu, vv5.03.03
  AucAdvanced, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.2.4013.2531
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.2.4013.2531
  AucStatClassic, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatSales, v5.2.4013.2842
  AucStatSimple, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.2.4013.3311
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.2.4013.3175
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.2.4013.3142
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.2.4013.3583
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.2.4013.3108
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.2.4013.2545
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.2.4013.3655
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.2.4013.0
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.2.4013.2530
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.130
  Bagnon, v1.6.10
  BagnonForever, v1.1.1
  BagnonTooltips, v
  Bartender4, v4.2.5
  BigWigs, v2.0
  BLASCProfiler, v2.9.0
  BLASCrafter, v0.5.0
  ButtonFacade, v0.1Alpha
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.160
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.130
  FuBar, v
  LibSharedMedia30, v3.0-50
  SlideBar, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  Stubby, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  (ck=5ec)
```




Wenn man dann den Blascrafter aufmacht, kommt wieder ein fehler (irgendwas mit Textfarbe, ensprechende
Zeilen im Sourcode auskmmntieren führt dazu, dass man den Frame zumindest öffnen kann)
Wenn man dann scrollen möchte, kommt folgender Fehler:


```
Date: 2009-02-23 04:39:52
ID: 9
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\FrameXML\UIPanelTemplates.lua line 230:
   attempt to index local 'self' (a number value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   ..\FrameXML\UIPanelTemplates.lua:230: FauxScrollFrame_OnVerticalScroll()
   [string "*:OnVerticalScroll"]:1:
	  [string "*:OnVerticalScroll"]:1
   [C]: SetVerticalScroll()
   [string "*:OnValueChanged"]:1:
	  [string "*:OnValueChanged"]:1
   [C]: SetValue()
   [string "*:OnClick"]:2:
	  [string "*:OnClick"]:1
AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  Ace2, v
  Ace3, v
  ArenaPointer, v1.1
  Atlas, v1.13.0
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.13.0
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.13.0
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.13.0
  AtlasLoot, vv5.03.03
  AtlasLootFu, vv5.03.03
  AucAdvanced, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.2.4013.2531
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.2.4013.2531
  AucStatClassic, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatSales, v5.2.4013.2842
  AucStatSimple, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.2.4013.3311
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.2.4013.3175
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.2.4013.3142
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.2.4013.3583
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.2.4013.3108
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.2.4013.2545
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.2.4013.2530
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.2.4013.3655
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.2.4013.0
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.2.4013.2530
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.130
  Bagnon, v1.6.10
  BagnonForever, v1.1.1
  BagnonTooltips, v
  Bartender4, v4.2.5
  BigWigs, v2.0
  BLASCProfiler, v2.9.0
  BLASCrafter, v0.5.0
  BonusScanner, v4.2
  BuffedBuddies, v0.6.2
  ButtonFacade, v0.1Alpha
  Cartographer, v2.0
  CartographerBattlegrounds, v2.0
  CartographerCoordinates, v2.0
  CartographerFoglight, v2.0
  CartographerGroupColors, v2.0
  CartographerGuildPositions, v2.0
  CartographerInstanceLoot, v2.0
  CartographerInstanceMaps, v2.0
  CartographerInstanceNotes, v2.0
  CartographerLookNFeel, v2.0
  CartographerNotes, v2.0
  CartographerPOI, v2.0
  CartographerProfessions, v2.0
  CartographerRoutes, v1.0
  CartographerWaypoints, v2.0
  CartographerZoneInfo, v2.0
  ChatMOD, v131
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.130
  CTMailMod, v3.003 (CTMod 3.0)
  DBMCore, v
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.130
  eCastingBar, v
  ElkBuffBars, v2.2.3-146
  EnhTooltip, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  EquipCompare, v2.15
  ErrorMonster, v3
  FuBar, v
  FuBarAtlasFu, v
  FuBarBagFu, vv1.1.1
  FuBarClockFu, v3.0
  FuBarDurabilityFu, v2.0
  FuBarErrorMonsterFu, v1
  FuBarFriendsFu, v2.4.1-91
  FuBarGuildFu, v2.4.1-98
  FuBarLocationFu, v3.0
  FuBarMailFu, v2.0
  FuBarMoneyFu, vv1.2
  FuBarOmenFu, v0.1.3
  FuBarPerformanceFu, v2.0.0
  FuBarPetInfoFu, v3.0.1 $Revision: 89 $
  FuBarRecountFu, v3.6
  FuBarSkillsPlusFu, v2.4.3
  FuBarTopScoreFu, v2.0
  FuBarWintergraspFu, v1.0-release
  Gatherer, v3.1.11
  GathererHUD, v3.1.11
  GathererDBWowhead, v1.0.2007-11-15
  GatherMate, v1.0.11
  Grid, v1.30000.2009021101
  LibSharedMedia30, v3.0-50
  MalygosHelper, v$Revision: 2 $
  MirageUIBF, v30000.a
  MirageUIClearFont2, v30000.a Mirage UI
  MirageUIClearFont2FontPack, v30000.a
  MirageUICore, v30000.a
  MirageUISunnViewportArtPack, v30000.a
  MobInfo2, v3.71
  Omen, v3.0.6
  oRA2, v2.0.$Revision: 628 $
  Outfitter, v4.4b4
  PerlArcaneBar, v
  PerlCombatDisplay, v
  PerlConfig, v
  PerlFocus, v
  PerlParty, v
  PerlPartyPet, v
  PerlPartyTarget, v
  PerlPlayer, v
  PerlPlayerPet, v
  PerlTarget, v
  PerlTargetTarget, v
  Recount, v
  simpleMinimap, v30000-5
  SlideBar, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  Stubby, v5.2.4013 (DingoII)
  SunnArt, v2.24
  SunnArtPack4, v1.1
  TinyTip, v0.3-Beta
  WIM, v3.0.5
  WWSA, v0.5
  (ck=d48)
```


----------



## Ocian (23. Februar 2009)

Der Blascrafter ist zur Zeit ohne Funktion. Mehr dazu gibt es hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56895


----------

